# Kleine Aufklärung zum Thema W-LAN, Router, Modem und Co.



## king_kalle (31. Juli 2011)

*Kleine Aufklärung zum Thema W-LAN, Router, Modem und Co.*

Hi! zur Zeit bin ich bei Telecolumbus Kunde. Die Liefern mir das Internet über das TV Kabel. An diesem Kabel hängt ein Modem direkt von Telecolumbus.
Dieses Modem hat einen Steckplatz für meinen W-LAN Router, der verteilt dann das Internet auf meine Mitbewohner und mich.

Aus Gründen der Performance wollt ich mal was neueres, besseres zulegen. Dabei dacht ich mir, wenn sowieso alle W-LAN haben, warum verteilt das Modem von Telecolumbus nicht gleich das ganze.
Womit wir bei meinen Fragen wären:

Gibt es diese Modems in die ich das TV Kabel einstecke auch gleich als W-LAN Router? Kann man auch Modems von anderen Herstellern benutzen, zb. Netgear, Asus etc... ?


----------



## robbe (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kleine Aufklärung zum Thema W-LAN, Router, Modem und Co.*

Du brauchst zwingend ein Kabel Modem, weshalb es mit Herstellern wie Netgear und Asus schwierig werden dürfte. Der einzige Router mit integrietem Kabelmodem der mir bekannt ist, ist die Fritz!Box 6360.
Allerdings gibt es den glaube garnicht frei zu kaufen sondern nur bei einigen Providern.

Allerdings vertseh ich sowieso nicht ganz, wozu du so etwas brauchst. Performancemäßig sollte es ziemlich egal sein, ob du ein Modemrouter hast oder nen Modem und einen extra Router.
Wenn dir das Wlan bei deinem Router zu lahm, müsste da halt was neues her.


----------



## Jimini (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kleine Aufklärung zum Thema W-LAN, Router, Modem und Co.*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es bei Telecolumbus wie bei Kabel Deutschland ist und ein Austausch des Modems nicht ohne Weiteres möglich ist. Grund hierfür ist, dass der Provider dir anhand der MAC-Adresse deines Modems eine IP-Adresse zuweist - wenn du das Gerät einfach tauschst, kennt der Provider die MAC-Adresse des neuen Gerätes nicht und du bekommst keine Verbindung. 
Du kannst natürlich mal beim Provider nachfragen, ob es möglich wäre, das Modem zu tauschen und ihm dann die neue MAC-Adresse mitzuteilen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## king_kalle (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kleine Aufklärung zum Thema W-LAN, Router, Modem und Co.*

Na endlich klärt mich mal jemand auf ^^ Dank Euch! Also zur Zeit ist mein W-LAN Router ein Netgear 108Mbps Wirless Router WGT624 v2.
Das Ding hat schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel und ich denke einfach mal dass sich da was machen ließe, oder?


----------



## robbe (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kleine Aufklärung zum Thema W-LAN, Router, Modem und Co.*

Ja da lässt sich was machen, einfach Router austauschen. Ich werf einfach mal den hier in den Raum: TP-Link TL-WR941ND, 300Mbps (MIMO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der ist günstig und gut.

Falls Gigabit Lan und USB benötigt wird: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/486889


----------



## king_kalle (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kleine Aufklärung zum Thema W-LAN, Router, Modem und Co.*

Ich habe da mal was von operating Frequency gelesen. die gibt es wohl in 2.4 und 5 Ghz. was bedeutet das? ist es wichtig wenn der Router 5ghz kann, dass meine W-Lan karte die dann auch kann?


----------



## Luix (1. August 2011)

*AW: Kleine Aufklärung zum Thema W-LAN, Router, Modem und Co.*

Die bezieht sich, wie du bereits erkannt hast, auf die Frequenz des WLAN's.

Ja, beide Komponenten müssen denselben Standart nutzen. Wie soll das sonst funktionieren???

Es gibt allerdings Geräte, die beide Standarts unterstützen


----------



## king_kalle (1. August 2011)

*AW: Kleine Aufklärung zum Thema W-LAN, Router, Modem und Co.*

Wirkt sichd as auf die Geschwindigkeit aus? Also ist 5ghz schneller als 2,4? oder ist das nur wesentlich für die stabilität?


----------



## Crymes (1. August 2011)

5GHZ hat ne geringere Reichweite und ist minimal schneller, aber (noch) viel unauffälliger für Störungen, was die Reichweite fast wieder ausgleicht.
Auf 2,4 GHZ senden alle, du musst dich wegen der Kompatibilität bezüglich 5GHz informieren.


----------



## Infrarot (2. August 2011)

*AW: Kleine Aufklärung zum Thema W-LAN, Router, Modem und Co.*

Ich würde auch empfehlen einen neueren Router mit WLAN einzusetzen.

Bei uns war zuvor auch ein Netgear-Router mit den normalen WLAN-Standards (a,b,g) im Einsatz. Der wurde dann gegen ein aktuelleres Gerät getauscht, was den n-Standard beherrscht. Das brachte ein deutliches Plus bei Reichweite, Übertragungsrate und Verbindungsstabilität.

Bezüglich der 2,4/5 GHz hatte ich gelesen, dass es mittlerweile auch Geräte gibt, die die Frequenzen simultan nutzen können. Daher theoretisch 600 Mbps sind erreichbar.
Ansonsten kann ich mich Crymes anschließen, dass 5 GHz weniger störanfällig ist. Hinzu kommt, dass für lokale Drahtlosnetzwerke kaum andere Teilnehmer in der Nachbarschaft sein dürften (noch). Daher ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass ein Kanal mehrmals genutzt wird.

Hab gerade gesehen, dass sich bei uns insgesamt 8 (inklusive des eigenen) Router befinden. Zwei Kanäle sind dabei doppelt belegt. Die kämen für uns natürlich nicht in Frage. Würde ich jetzt -Gerät vorausgesetzt- auf 5 GHz umsteigen, dann wären wohl keine anderen Geräte in der Nähe.


----------

